# Professional Boxing



## Lon (Apr 9, 2016)

I am going to watch the Paquino/Bradley Welterweight fight. Prelims start at 5:30 PM PMT

Anyone else enjoy professional boxing?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

"Raging Bull" is one of my all time favorite movies but I don't watch individual fights. Didn't Paquino get his head handed to him by Mayweather? I suppose two welterweights is a fairer pairing.


----------

